# Egg Donating



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

I've always planned to donate my eggs to those couples who need them for IVF. I'm planning on waiting for a few years, as I want to try for another baby one day. As long as my endo is kept under some sort of control, it shouldn't be a problem.However I'm doing an essay for uni on the whole embryonic stem cell research debate. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it, but I do know that I wouldn't want to be contributing to their research if it starts. As in any unused embryos that may be created with my eggs, being destroyed for their cells.I'm not sure if I'm making sense, but I just wanted some of your opinions before I kept up my enquiries with the IVF clinics here in Australia.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Mishy,I admire the fact that you would even consider doing such a selfless and loving thing.It's a complicated issue, I'm sure , a lot to be considered.I wonder , if you donate your eggs and you do not want them to be used in stem cell research, how do you assure that they won't be ?Another thought is, would you be able to do this , knowing that your child is walking around somewhere ? I realize a woman would carry the child and give birth to him/her, but that child would be half of you and would contain half of your genetic make up.I'm sure that when you sign up for a program like this , all these things are discussed, and a thorough evaluation is made of the donor.It's a huge decision, and a very emotional one.Perhaps you could find the answers to these questions and any others you may think of.Whatever you decide.. I admire your generosity and thoughtfulness regarding childless couples.You must have a very large heart.I myself do not agree with stem cell research when an embryo is used , because I believe that life begins at conception.I realize not everyone agrees with this, but it sounds like you don't agree with it either.Well that's my opinion on things.I wish you the best.. whatever you decide to do.Jeanne


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

i also plan one day to donate eggs, if of course mine are healthy. This is a complicated issue and i think one on which everyone has a different opinion.I would give my eggs primarily for them to be used in creating a child for a couple to have but i would not object to my eggs being used for research. In my opinion, life begins at conception BUT i believe conception to mean between a man and a woman and then for the woman to be carrying a baby. If my eggs were fertilised outside a body and grown outside a body then i would be ok with it - i would npt donate unless i was cos you never know what they are going to do.I also belive in donating all my body parts in the event of my death and not just to be used for transplants but to be used for research as well. I think in both cases I feel the same - once the part is taken from my body then it isnt mine anymore - its just an egg/heart/etc and as such it should be used in whatever way is best for medical science.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Jeanne D, The thought of a child being half of me wouldn't really bother me. I know that I'd be giving someone the best gift you can ever receive, and I'd love to be able to give that to someone. There is no way I could be sure that they weren't going to use leftover embryos for research, that's why it's posing a problem for me! Since I'd remain anonymous, then there's not much I could do.







So I'm a bit confuzzled as to whether I continue planning on doing this, or just let it go. CookieD,I'm also on the organ donor registrar here in Australia, but I know for a fact that if my organs were ever used, that they'd be used for good, no questions asked. But I want my eggs to be used for creating life, not for being used on research that may never lead to anything.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Mishy - that is a wonderful thing to do! We are one of those childless couples who will likely need donor eggs in order to achieve our dream. I can't even begin to tell you how painful this has been for my husband and me. Last night I cried in his arms for over an hour because I don't want to go through another holiday season in so much pain. To think that there are people out there who are willing to do such a thing for people like us is truly heartwarming. Adoption remains an option for us, but since there are many long-term health benefits for me from having gone through a pregnancy, we are looking into the donor egg option too. I believe if you donate eggs to an infertility clinic here in the U.S., they will only be used for that purpose unless you give permission for them to be used for research. Bless you and thank you for being so kind!


----------

